# Bribery



## DKMD (Jun 14, 2015)

Turned a pair of earrings for the boss out of some ironwood burl scraps. It's cloudy here, so the photo doesn't really show the chatoyance. My wife's not really a jewelry fan, so they'll probably end of with someone else... I still get credit for making her something, right?

Maple veneer works well for the little card doodad that always comes with a pair of earrings.

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 6


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 14, 2015)

Awesome idea for the earring card!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2015)

That's got to be hard to turn something that small, and you did an excellent job matching the shape. I have a hard time with that. I bet she'll wear them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 14, 2015)

They look great Doc ! One looks like its hanging lower than the other 





Def bonus points whether she keeps em or gives them to a friend !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> They look great Doc ! One looks like its hanging lower than the other



I prefer them that way. Variety is the spice of life and it's like _"two, two, two mints in one."_


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I prefer them that way. Variety is the spice of life and it's like _"two, two, two mints in one."_



I agree, and actually, I think one is supposed to hang lower, and I'm sure Doc can clarify that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 14, 2015)

Really nice job on those. Great idea for display card too.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 14, 2015)

If she had married a flat worker, she'd have probably ended up with something more like this.

Better lighting at the lathe...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 14, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> They look great Doc ! One looks like its hanging lower than the other



Yep, the left one!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2015)

DKMD said:


> If she had married a flat worker, she'd have probably ended up with something more like this.
> 
> Better lighting at the lathe...
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with those Doc! I do prefer mine to be bigger and round, but I like those too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2015)

I like em. I just showed my wife. She said they're so cute, but she doesn't wear em. Although she knows a few ladies at work who does....might have to see if I can make a set or two. Looks tedious....
Great job too. I like the flat worker ones the best....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the flat worker ones the best....



Me too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 15, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I like em. I just showed my wife. She said they're so cute, but she doesn't wear em. Although she knows a few ladies at work who does....might have to see if I can make a set or two. Looks tedious....
> Great job too. I like the flat worker ones the best....



"flat workers.....at work" Is this a comment regarding some of her co-workers?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nope....they be some big un's thar....definitely NOT flat...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 15, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Nope....they be some big un's thar....definitely NOT flat...


Or so you're told, right? I mean, you would have never noticed, personally.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 15, 2015)

SENC said:


> Or so you're told, right? I mean, you would have never noticed, personally.



And besides, they're fake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 15, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> And besides, they're fake.



I've always heard, "If you can touch them, they're real."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2015)

Me no likey fake ones. I prefer earrings that hang just a little low.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2015)

Michele said I can look at the menu, but not order from it....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 16, 2015)

I like both pair, I've been working out how to make some jewelry sorta stuff from small scraps. I'll post some when I get it figured out. Btw I'm totally stealing the veneer for the display card idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------

